# Classical music knowledge can be profitable



## Pesaro (Oct 4, 2017)

Last week on the Jeopardy TV game show, a contestant with good musical knowledge made it to the semi-finals. The subject was simply classical music and the questions were quite easy. However, this contestant already knew that and when he was lucky enough to nab a double Jeopardy box, he bet every penny he had. He earned close to 7 grand for that single question.

Generally most contestants on Jeopardy avoid classical music questions despite how easy they are. It was nice to see somebody answer the questions and display good classical knowledge. It is becoming somewhat rare these days.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

What was the $7000 question?


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

laurie said:


> What was the $7000 question?


"Who is best: Cage or Schoenberg?"


----------



## Pesaro (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm afraid I don't recall but it was easy. Of course easy for us could be pretty difficult for the average non-classical music lover.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

eugeneonagain said:


> "Who is best: Cage or Schoenberg?"


Another poll perhaps? :devil:


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

The contestant, Andrew Pau, is a professor of music at Oberlin Conservatory.

The answer: “Royal March of the Lions”, “The Elephant”, “Aquarium” & “The Swan” are all part of this French work. 

The question: What is “The Carnival of the Animals"? 

Not too difficult for the professor whose research focuses on the music of nineteenth-century French composers.


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Another poll perhaps? :devil:


Too late, somebody beat you to it. One of the best ones ever.

Cage vs Schoenberg


----------

